# Looking for info on LP values



## Ken (Jan 22, 2008)

I have the task of selling a complete collection of Classical LPs. Most are on the RCA Victor, Columbia Masterworks, Vox, Phillips and Westminster labels (mostly 1960s). This is (to me anyway) an absolutely beautiful mint condition collection. I haven't seen one scratch on the 25 or 30 records I looked at (there are hundreds). I'd love to sit and listen to this whole collection and the task of having to sell this is killing me but it must be done. I was wondering how I could find out what it's worth. We have a vintage record store in town but they didn't even want to comment on it.

Thanks in advance for any help anybody can give me.


----------



## shorteybear (Dec 17, 2007)

I personally do not know much about these things, but I found this site (I understand that its a UK site, but maybe it will be of any help):

http://www.classical-lps.co.uk/selling.html

http://www.revolutions33.co.uk/selling_records.htm

www.classicrecords.co.uk

You can also try to see if there is anything on ebay and what are the prices like.

I'll keep my eyes open for more!


----------



## nathanspap (Jan 12, 2008)

There is a publication by Dave Canfield that values LPs. "Canfield Guide to Classical Recordings" by David Deboor Canfield. If you are near a reasonably large library (perhaps a university library) you could search under Author. Also Google Ars Nova and Ars Antiqua, two well-known dealers in used LPs in the US. But keep in mind, no matter what the value given in reference books, LPs (or anything else for that matter) are worth only what someone is willing to pay.


----------



## Ken (Jan 22, 2008)

Thanks guys I'm sure this info will be helpful (those spreadsheets are great). What I really need to do is either make an offer to the guy that handed me the albums and go threw each one individually or find a collector that will buy the whole thing upfront. Ideally I like to get rid of it all at once but from the little time I've spent on this it seems to be difficult to find somebody willing but the whole thing.

Any suggestions on how to find a collector that might be interested?


----------

